
Cancer Is Contagious Among Clams. What About Us? - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/28/science/contagious-cancer-clams.html?_r=0
======
Kristine1975
No mentioning of HPV, which is contagious and some types of which cause
cancer?

(SciHub has the linked Nature article, BTW)

